# My Mantis Setup



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Well as some of you know I picked up my mantis shrimp back November, and have been housing him/her in my 20 long. Not quite big enough for a long term permanent home. So after some equipment purchases I am ready to re-home Gonzo the great. Started the day off by filling the 46 bowfront and re-homing the occupants of the 35, draining and cleaning the 35 and setting it up sort of. Acrylic sheet in place with airline hose underneath on tank bottom, background vinyl, filter lines, heater, ATO and circulation pump all in place. Tonight I mix salt water and get ready for tomorrow, a full day of arranging live rock and re-homing Gonzo


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

awsome when i gert my tank sorted out im going to be puting a small one in my fuge


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Well day 2 of Gonzo's big move is done and Gonzo has been successfully moved into his new digs a 36inch 35 gallon tank with new black abs den. I first netted and placed Gonzo into a bucket of fresh and clean salt water, then drained the 20 long and put the live rock about 10 pounds of it into another storage bin. I then transferred the sand the live sand to the 35 and added another bag bringing the total to 60 pounds of sand and added another 15 pounds of rock to the tank hopefully disguising the abs den. so one 35 gallon tank 60 pounds of sand and about 25 pounds of live rock equal one happy little Mantis shrimp and a satisfied keeper. I'm also thinking of adding an AC70 as a hang on fuge still debating on that, will also be adding a decent hang on skimmer soon but before then will be trying to add a chromis or two as well as some NPS coral. ... Stay tuned for adventures of the Great Gonzo. ...


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Well here we are three weeks later and I've made some change to Gonzo's tank first a friend donated an led light fixture


















. I also went out bought him a Koralia 1 it pushes 240 gallons anyway. I have aimed at the one entrance his den,






a little flow there is always a good thing. While working with the led I dropped a suction cup






I guess it belongs to him for now


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

Managed a few shots of Gonzo at feeding time today












he doesn't like to wait go figure...


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

So I did some rearranging today, removed the heater and swaped it out for an eheim 150 watt for now so i can use the Visitherm in 55. As you see i laid horizontally along the upper portoin of the rear pane. I also fed hom today you can check it out it is short but he don't like the camera, incidentally it is also my first attempt at actually uploading anything to the web.


----------

